# Sleep well little spike!! xxx



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi guys 

Well what can i say other than i tried but he was never really given a chance! 

I got spike from a young lad who had been given him as a present!! (Not Good) He had had him 3 years so he said and when i went to see him he was in a corner of his viv where there was no uv at all ... he's a water dragon and he had no water apart from a small drinking bowl .. he didn't have enough heat .. his eye's and nose were all scabbed over and he wasn't eating as there were about 100 crickets hiding under a log!! 
On top of all this he was kept next to the tv in the front room and the guy thought it was funny to get him stoned!! What a f:censor: w:censor:!!!!! 

I couldn't leave him there so i had to buy him ... when i got him home i housed him correctly loads of uv and high heat due to respotory (spelt wrong) problems... he went from a dirty brown colour all over to having gorgouse whites and blacks and seemed to really perk up ... after putting him in the bath a few times his eye's and nose opened and it was looking good ... there was no mbd and his mouth was clear his eye's where bright but this morning he was dead .... RIP Spike sleep well!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

As for this guy i'm absolutly discussted with people who get these kinds of reptiles but have no idea what they are doing! Its not hard to get a book and read it or find a sight like this where we will all help! 
I dont understand peolpe like this and i feel sick thinking about all the other ill educated owners that cause these problems! 

Thanx for reading 
Sleep tight Spike! 

Becky xx


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Becky.
The only comfort you can take is that he spent his last days with you in the correct environment knowing what it meant to be cared for properly.

Well done for giving him a chance.


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Thankyou xxxx


----------

